# Sacramento HD out



## banningview (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone else have all of the MP4 hd locals out in Sacramento? D* says there is nothing they can do. Only a problem with their HR20 and H20. No S! THese boxes are TERRIBLE!! Just awful!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Wrong forum.


----------

